# Muntons Gold IPA



## walterkokidko (Jul 9, 2010)

This was my 1st attempt using Muntons Gold. 
I had been using the RJS Brew Haus kits with great success.

I started a Muntons Gold IPA approximately 3 weeks ago. I added the extra priming sugar to make the officer's beer.After 10 days, I racked it into a 6 gal carboy and let it sit with airlock for 2 weeks.
I went to bottle, racked the beer again, and added 1/2 tsp light spraymalt per 16 oz bottle and started filling.
I got foam in the bottle, so I decided to add the spraymalt to the carboy, and I got the biggest volcano I had ever seen. 
I put the carboy in the sink, let it calm down. I then added an additional 1/4 tsp light spraymalt per bottle and filled.
Did I ruin my beer?


----------



## Brian B (Jul 9, 2010)

I do not think any thing was ruined. When you added the dry malt extract it released the CO2 that is in suspension and it caused the volcano effect. 

What I like to do when I bottle is add my priming sugar or dry malt extract to a pint of water and boil it for about 5 minutes to sanitize every thing. Then I put the priming solution in the bottom of the bottling bucket and rack the beer on top of the priming solution. Once the racking is done, I gently stir it to make sure every thing is combined and then fill and cap the bottles. I feel this gives me more uniformity in the carbonation levels of each bottle.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Jul 9, 2010)

Brian's method is how I bottle as well and I've gotten consistently good carbonation with no contamination - I even forgot to stir after racking the beer over once and the priming sugar still mixed in consistently (not that I would recommend forgetting to stir but that was good to know). I think it's also less of a hassle to add it all at once than measuring for each individual bottle.


----------



## walterkokidko (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you,
Additionally, do you do a racking from primary to secondary after about a week?
I did as you suggested above with the RJS Beer kits. Following the Muntons directions, I first tried putting the 1/2tsp into individual bottles, but got too much foaming action that way, and it got messy fast.I'll do the next one as you describe. 
In addition, rather than the final racking into a carboy, I will put it into a primary.


----------



## smurfe (Jul 9, 2010)

Brian B said:


> I do not think any thing was ruined. When you added the dry malt extract it released the CO2 that is in suspension and it caused the volcano effect.
> 
> What I like to do when I bottle is add my priming sugar or dry malt extract to a pint of water and boil it for about 5 minutes to sanitize every thing. Then I put the priming solution in the bottom of the bottling bucket and rack the beer on top of the priming solution. Once the racking is done, I gently stir it to make sure every thing is combined and then fill and cap the bottles. I feel this gives me more uniformity in the carbonation levels of each bottle.



That's how I do it as well. Works every time. Just don't beat the snot out of it when you stir to minimize oxidation. Just a short gentle stir.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, I always rack over after the first week (carefully, gently!) but I remember reading an article a while back (maybe in Zymurgy last year or so?) where they brewed a double batch and split them into two primaries. One half stayed in its primary for two weeks and the other was racked to a secondary after the first week. They said there was no noticeable difference in flavor between the two batches. I did leave a porter alone for two and a half weeks once (in the primary) and it was fine, but I still typically rack over after the first week just to be safe.

How's THAT for a long-winded, vague answer?


----------



## Brian B (Jul 10, 2010)

I tell people in the store to let the beer ferment for a minimum of two weeks. After the signs of primary fermentation are done the yeast is still busy cleaning up after it self, removing off flavors. Do you need to rack to a secondary, for ales i don't believe you need to. I have left beers in the primary for up to 8 weeks, with not off flavors. If I am doing a lager I do rack into a secondary for the 6 to 12 week lagering process. My beers normally stay in the primary for 3 weeks, rack to a bottling bucket or keg (did I mention we have keg parts now in stock?) and carbonate.


----------

